# First night without a fire since October!



## ScotO (Mar 13, 2012)

Last night was the first night since October that we didn't have a fire.  Downstairs never dropped below 69.  Upstairs stayed in the mid 70s.  I'm sure we aren't out of the woods entirely yet, but I'm gonna miss the old stove going non stop.  Its a part of our family!


----------



## Woody Stover (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah, a lot of folks say that burning the stove gets old toward the end of the season but I've never experienced that. This year I've got a new stove so the luster hasn't worn off yet. 

No burning here for a while; Forecast says highs in the 70s and lows in the 50s for a week at least.


----------



## weatherguy (Mar 13, 2012)

With the wacky weather this year we'll probably be burning more in May than in March.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 13, 2012)

Woody Stover said:
			
		

> No burning here for a while; Forecast says highs in the 70s and lows in the 50s for a week at least.


We'll be building a night fire here and there, but for the most part we are in the same pattern as you....





			
				weatherguy said:
			
		

> With the wacky weather this year we'll probably be burning more in May than in March.


That's a fact, weatherguy!!  I don't mean to rain on anyone's spring parade, but I have a bad feeling we're gonna pay for this mild winter and end up with a cool, wet summer......I sure hope I'm wrong!


----------



## jeff_t (Mar 13, 2012)

My last load was Sunday evening. I just walked in the door and looked at the stove out of habit. It's still warm, still enough coals to light off a load. It was too warm to touch for long this morning. I might burn a small one before bed. Low is supposed to be in the thirties tonight. 

I'll miss it.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 13, 2012)

jeff_t said:
			
		

> My last load was Sunday evening. I just walked in the door and looked at the stove out of habit. It's still warm, still enough coals to light off a load. It was too warm to touch for long this morning. I might burn a small one before bed. Low is supposed to be in the thirties tonight.
> 
> I'll miss it.


Yeah Jeff, the kids were mad at me this morning (I had already left for work) because they came down to the kitchen and there was no fire!!  We'll be building one too, around 10:00 tonight just to be able to take the chill off of the house in the morning....


----------



## NH_Wood (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes - seems like a real fast slow down in burning here. Was burning normal until about 3 days ago, then to one small fire in the morning for the past three days. Looks like small fires to take out the chill for at least the next 10 days or so. Wow. Cheers!


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 13, 2012)

It is 80 upstairs with the windows open at six thirty in the evening. 75 down stairs. I kinda sorta think there won't be a fire like last night.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 14, 2012)

wife and the kids are all looking for sweatshirts and it's still 69 degrees in here!  We're so used to it being in the upper 70's!  Guess I'll be building a small one tonight.... %-P


----------



## n3pro (Mar 14, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:
			
		

> Woody Stover said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed.  My friends keep giving me the one finger salute, but I've been saying that too.  The rest of March here in PA according to Accuweather, Weather Bell, NWS, and local guys all say above normal to record warmth.  Two different local guys have mentioned the the chance for a "bookend" season.  We had Snowtember and they see a possibility of an Easter cold blast with snow.  Kind of an amateur weather geek; my gut tells me this warm dry winter might mean the opposite for summer.  

Time will tell but I've been leaving the propane take care of things for the last week.  8:32 and still 67 out and 79 inside.  I love it.


----------



## Mr A (Mar 14, 2012)

One weather pattern I have noticed, at least here where I live, it never rains on Easter. Maybe a shower in the morning, or late afternoon, but never cancelled an Easter BBQ. This has been tracked last 40 years by myself.


----------



## rdust (Mar 14, 2012)

Stove was cold this morning, tonight it was 65* in here with high 30's projected for tonight.  I've got a small fire going now and it will probably be the last for a while.  The 10 day is showing some days with temps in the low 70's which is absolutely nutty for this time of year.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 14, 2012)

I hate when the fire is out...even if house temps are comfy....it just ain't the same...
Damn...I am gonna burn till its 90 degrees out....maybes even run the 30 with the a/c....  :bug: 

I have become this way from hanging out with you people too much....you guyz have created a monster...
 :ahhh:  :lol:


----------



## ScotO (Mar 14, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> I hate when the fire is out...even if house temps are comfy....it just ain't the same...
> Damn...I am gonna burn till its 90 degrees out....maybes even run the 30 with the a/c....  :bug:
> 
> I have become this way from hanging out with you people too much....you guyz have created a monster...
> :ahhh:  :lol:


I hear ya there, Gamma!  I was wanting to throw another log on this morning and wife was already telling me NO!! :bug:


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 14, 2012)

Last night was the first night since the Fall I didn't bother with a fire . . . 72 degrees in the house and I was too tired and lazy to light a fire. A bit chilly this morning though.


----------



## begreen (Mar 14, 2012)

Burning 24/7 here. With nights in the 30's looks like we will be for at least the rest of the week.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 16, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> I hate when the fire is out...even if house temps are comfy....it just ain't the same...
> Damn...I am gonna burn till its 90 degrees out....maybes even run the 30 with the a/c.... :bug:
> 
> I have become this way from hanging out with you people too much....you guyz have created a monster...
> :ahhh: :lol:


 
I had the Liberty cranking along at 650 last night, still getting in the mid 30's at night so we have been burning one fire at night.

swampy


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Mar 16, 2012)

Here in Detroit we havent need heat for almost a week!

been in the mid 70's during the day

Its almost like Northern Virgina


----------



## NSDave (Mar 16, 2012)

Still burning here; but the weather is warming up


----------



## ScotO (Mar 16, 2012)

Hiram Maxim said:


> Here in Detroit we havent need heat for almost a week!
> 
> been in the mid 70's during the day
> 
> Its almost like Northern Virgina


Yes it's been that way here too, HM.  Totally insane, I can't remember a winter or spring that had this long of a mild stretch......I fear we're gonna pay for it come late spring into summer...


----------



## WellSeasoned (Mar 16, 2012)

I built a fire tonight and last night and during 1 morning this past week. Temps look mild the next seven days, and will finish de-winterizing the boat and hopefully get out this weekend. Be well!


----------



## lopiliberty (Mar 16, 2012)

I cleaned out the liberty last week because when it starts to get warm outside, the ashes inside cause a creosote smell in the house but last night I had to break down and get it dirty again and have a small fire because it was only 70 in here.  I burned some scrap 2x4's and some small pieces of plywood(of course one piece at a time because that stuff burns scary hot).  Took it up to 83 with 700 stovetop and blower on low, outside temp of 53 and decided to call it a night. High was 75 here today and still 76 in here from last nights fire.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 16, 2012)

I may build one to take the chill off this evening, it's 65 in here now and I guarantee that "da Boss" is gonna have "high beams" in the morning if I don't.  Not that I don't like the "high beams".....


----------



## burleymike (Mar 16, 2012)

For over a week now I have not had a night fire, just a pallet wood fire in the morning and another small one before bed.  It sucks doing a cold start up in the morning and evening but it keeps the house nice and warm and not hot.  Now we are stuck in a cloudy/rainy weather pattern which I hate.  I want the sun back.


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Mar 17, 2012)

lit my first match since october yesterday to light a fire. now today high 60's and then 70's and 80's this week. Not looking forward to it. i just hope we do have a cool summer. The bugs are already out and its going to make for a miserable summer.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 17, 2012)

ecocavalier02 said:


> lit my first match since october yesterday to light a fire. now today high 60's and then 70's and 80's this week. Not looking forward to it. i just hope we do have a cool summer. The bugs are already out and its going to make for a miserable summer.


You got that right, EC......It's gonna be unprecidented as far as bugs are concerned....


----------



## begreen (Mar 17, 2012)

Snow mixed with rain this morning and more coming tomorrow. This is one soggy cold March out here. No problem with water this year. The snowpack in the mountains is getting a full recharge.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 17, 2012)

Thats crazy, BG.  Thats normally how it is this time of year here!  But according to the.most recent weather report I saw, its supposed to be near 80 a day or so this coming week here in PA.  Totally wacky!!


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 19, 2012)

No fire this morning . . . but I had one last night to take out the chill . . . of course it was so warm yesterday I was actually out back eye balling the swimming pool.


----------



## MishMouse (Mar 19, 2012)

Haven't had the stove running since March 10th. We had a few cooler nights but instead of lighting the stove we just turned the oven on low for about an hour.  Upstairs has been staying in the 70's, but the basement is getting into the 50's.


----------



## begreen (Mar 19, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Thats crazy, BG. Thats normally how it is this time of year here! But according to the.most recent weather report I saw, its supposed to be near 80 a day or so this coming week here in PA. Totally wacky!!


 
More light snow overnight. Mt. Baker has over 26 ft of snow so far this winter. This part of the country is getting too 'polar'ized!


----------



## ScotO (Mar 19, 2012)

Th





begreen said:


> More light snow overnight. Mt. Baker has over 26 ft of snow so far this winter. This part of the country is getting too 'polar'ized!
> 
> View attachment 63517


that's downright unreal....


----------



## DanCorcoran (Mar 19, 2012)

begreen said:


> More light snow overnight. Mt. Baker has over 26 ft of snow so far this winter. This part of the country is getting too 'polar'ized!
> 
> View attachment 63517


 
Begreen,

Your post is dated "Today, 6:00 PM". It's only 4:15 PM on the east coast and 1:15 PM on the west coast. You may want to pass along to Craig that there appears to be a bug in the timestamp feature...  (I don't know his email address).


----------



## pen (Mar 19, 2012)

DanCorcoran said:


> Begreen,
> 
> Your post is dated "Today, 6:00 PM". It's only 4:15 PM on the east coast and 1:15 PM on the west coast. You may want to pass along to Craig that there appears to be a bug in the timestamp feature... (I don't know his email address).


 
Mine was doing that until I went to my preferences and fixed my time zone.

pen


----------



## pen (Mar 19, 2012)

The train is pretty far off the tracks here, anymore talk about the last fire?


----------



## woodsmaster (Mar 19, 2012)

I've had the air on the last 3 days ! 80 degrees here !! Still havn't had the last fire though I'm still heating my water.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 19, 2012)

I think I may build a chiller killer tonight.  Supposed to rain tonight and tomorrow with lows in the low 50's, if I don't the boss will be complaining.  I'll wait til an hour before bedtime to do that.....


----------



## Treacherous (Mar 19, 2012)

At my cabin still mid 20's overnight, highs in mid to upper 30's and snow throughout the week.  Oh well.. it will make for an extended sledding season.


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Mar 22, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Yes it's been that way here too, HM. Totally insane, I can't remember a winter or spring that had this long of a mild stretch......I fear we're gonna pay for it come late spring into summer...


 
Yeah I think Your right!

Its 86 today....


----------



## jeff_t (Mar 22, 2012)

Just got home and I have a bird in the pipe, it's been so long. I suppose I should figure out how to get it out. I'm gonna be unhappy if it's been pecking away at the back side of the cat 

Looks like fire again next week.


----------

